# Rome Arsenal Bindings



## Tst-978 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi, this is my second year snowboarding, and currently i have some really bad Dub bindings that came with the Capita board i bought. So i figure its time to upgrade. I found some used Rome Aresenal bindings for 100 dollars on kijiji and was wondering if thats a good deal. I looked at some reviews but im still super confused about some bindings being good for just park, or powder and such.

I just want to cruise the mountain and hopefully start learning some park this year.
Will these bindings be ok>

Thanks guys!


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Tst-978 said:


> Hi, this is my second year snowboarding, and currently i have some really bad Dub bindings that came with the Capita board i bought. So i figure its time to upgrade. I found some used Rome Aresenal bindings for 100 dollars on kijiji and was wondering if thats a good deal. I looked at some reviews but im still super confused about some bindings being good for just park, or powder and such.
> 
> I just want to cruise the mountain and hopefully start learning some park this year.
> Will these bindings be ok>
> ...


The Arsenals are Rome stiffest bindings and are more Freeride orientated. There are better options if you want to start getting into the park.


----------



## Tst-978 (Oct 12, 2011)

What kind of bindings would you suggest? And what price range are we looking at? I can probably spend up to 200 cause i figur ei better put some decent money into it and keep em for awhile


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Tst-978 said:


> What kind of bindings would you suggest? And what price range are we looking at? I can probably spend up to 200 cause i figur ei better put some decent money into it and keep em for awhile


You probably want something a little less stiffer and more all mountain. For up to $200 you'll be able to find something. I don't have as much experience with gear as some other members so I am going not going to make a suggestion.... be patient and I'm sure some one that has ridden more gear will chime in with some recommendations.


----------



## Tst-978 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chef Jer said:


> You probably want something a little less stiffer and more all mountain. For up to $200 you'll be able to find something. I don't have as much experience with gear as some other members so I am going not going to make a suggestion.... be patient and I'm sure some one that has ridden more gear will chime in with some recommendations.


Haha, kk thanks for the help ya have given, have a good snowboarding season!


----------



## SnowBum (Sep 27, 2011)

The Arsenal's highback looks identical to the highback on my older pair of 390's. I emailed Rome last season asking about it and they said the Targa would be a more responsive/stiffer binding if adjusted correctly, even though their website shows the Arsenal being stiffer. If this is actually the case and the Arsenal is anything like my old school 390's then they will be awesome all-around/park bindings. However, I have not ridden the Arsenals, so I cannot comment on them from experience--I would love to hear from somebody who has ridden all three bindings.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

If you are looking to stick with a rome binding im sure the 390 boss' will be a good choice, i have ridden them and while they are a bit soft for me (i weigh about 265lbs) they might be perfect for someone who is lighter, they are carzy comfy, i mean crazy. I now rock the targas and swear by them. If you dont care about brands there are heaps of options, alot of people love the burton cartels and i have heard they are really good also. Im sure some of the flow would be sweet aswell alot of people on here love them.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Tst-978,

The Arsenals are definitely a good pair of bindings to get started off with. They are freeride oriented since they're more responsive than something like a pair of 390's, so they'll slay all-mountain riding for sure, but still can preform well in the park. They've also got a more responsive ankle strap when compared to something like the 390.

The 390's are more of a mid-flexing binding, with a more comfortable gel ankle strap and asymmetrical highback for better energy transfer. The stiffness of the strap and highback combined is what we use to determine their flex ratings. With a softer binding, it's more dialed in for freeride because they're easier to tweak and manipulate. The VROD baseplate in both the Targa and 390 make them much lighter than the Arsenal.

As far as the Targas, they are basically an all-in-one package deal. You get the responsiveness of the AntiShock highback coupled with the adjustability of the PF Adjust Ankle strap. This allows 3 levels of flex - soft, medium, and stiff.

If you've got any other questions on bindings definitely hit us up via email, always happy to help get people on the right gear - ridercouncil at romesnowboards dot com.

Shred on
Rome SDS


----------



## Tst-978 (Oct 12, 2011)

cjcameron11 said:


> If you are looking to stick with a rome binding im sure the 390 boss' will be a good choice, i have ridden them and while they are a bit soft for me (i weigh about 265lbs) they might be perfect for someone who is lighter, they are carzy comfy, i mean crazy. I now rock the targas and swear by them. If you dont care about brands there are heaps of options, alot of people love the burton cartels and i have heard they are really good also. Im sure some of the flow would be sweet aswell alot of people on here love them.


I only weight 160, and am 5 9 so im sure this sounds good, Il look into it some more thanks for your help, and il post back in once ive researched a bit more, thanks! 

and yeah im not only looking at rome guys, that was jsut an option il look into burton and maybe k2, and others.


----------

